# Want to know about the company before joining!!!



## torman009 (May 17, 2008)

Hi all,
Does any one know any site from where I can get the information about the employer of a particular company? Where I can know about the working culture of a particular company? And what will be the future aspects? If you people know any site so, let me know. Any help from you people will be precious for me. 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The best solution I know of is simply to google the company name. Study the company's own website pretty carefully. You can pick up quite a bit about a company from what they do and don't put on their site.

Then, you want to check any recent news items you pick up about the company - plus if the company turns up on any of those "disgruntled employee" websites.

I doubt there is one single website where you can find what you're looking for, but a couple hours spent searching the web for company information should give you what you need.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I second what Bev says, but think I should warn you about the 'disgruntled employee' sites. As a former active participant on one, I want to caution you to not register or even use an e-mail address that you have used in any correspondence with the company. I'm probably being paranoid in your situation, but those sites are watched by the companies (which can be a good thing if the complaints are legitimate and fixable). 

Usually only the most miserable and unhappy employees are there, and their problems may have nothing to do with the department you are joining. Watch for lots of detailed information about broken promises and cutbacks. Those can really be a danger sign.


----------



## cade08 (May 19, 2008)

Hi, it’s really very important and difficult to know about the company before joining. But it helps us a lot when we join the company. I know one site which will give you answer of your questions. Visit PastJob :: Have your say. . This link provides information about companies, about employers, working culture and all. All these information are gathered by the previous employees. I hope my information will help you. 
Good luck for your future!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

synthia said:


> I second what Bev says, but think I should warn you about the 'disgruntled employee' sites. As a former active participant on one, I want to caution you to not register or even use an e-mail address that you have used in any correspondence with the company. I'm probably being paranoid in your situation, but those sites are watched by the companies (which can be a good thing if the complaints are legitimate and fixable).
> 
> Usually only the most miserable and unhappy employees are there, and their problems may have nothing to do with the department you are joining. Watch for lots of detailed information about broken promises and cutbacks. Those can really be a danger sign.


 Very well put Synthia,most complainants tend to bring thier problems upon themselves, after multi years dealing with the public in a service environment,it is most often always the other guy at fault,they are perfection in process . Colin


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

oddball said:


> Very well put Synthia,most complainants tend to bring thier problems upon themselves, after multi years dealing with the public in a service environment,it is most often always the other guy at fault,they are perfection in process . Colin


I didn't suggest the disgruntled employee sites for their rock solid dependability, only to have an idea what sorts of complaints come up about a company. If they are all the usual quetching about "my boss is an a-hole" or "I didn't get the raise I should have" it's one thing. But if there are repeated complaints about important issues, or rumors of impending shutdowns or financial irregularities, then it might warrant a bit more digging around.

Heck, even the company web site is only going to give you one view of XYZ Conglomerates - and not often a very accurate one at that! 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

For example, I worked for a company that had done a lot of new-graduate hiring. When they hit what they hoped was temporary financial bump, they saved money by asking these new hires to wait another couple of months before starting work. There were tons of posts about multiple delays, changes in offers, and other such things. Concrete things, not 'my boss is awful'. That was a big danger sign.


----------

